# For anyone who likes a scorpion...



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

My buddy was out in Afghanistan for a holiday recently, got back a couple a days ago, he was going through his suitcase and this ran out..... Firstly is there anyone who can give me an accurate ID and secondly is it a dangerous species thanks for any help on this regards Noel 

I have kept the images large so I'll link them rather than showing them  

http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/afganscorp.jpg

http://www.dustnguns.co.uk/dred/tarantula/afganscorp2.jpg


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Small claws!!! Its not to be trusted :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Get in contact with Ashmashmash hes a knowledgeable scorp guy


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> Small claws!!! Its not to be trusted :lol2:


Thats what i thought when i saw it lol but there are exceptions to that rule


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

mythicdawn07 said:


> Small claws!!! Its not to be trusted :lol2:





selina20 said:


> Thats what i thought when i saw it lol but there are exceptions to that rule


 
What do you mean not to be trusted lol ermmm are there deadly scorpions out there ???


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

looks like a juvenile whatever it is.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Dr3d said:


> What do you mean not to be trusted lol ermmm are there deadly scorpions out there ???


Theres a rule that goes with scorpions small claws large tails= deadly, large claws small tails= not deadly


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

well might have a painful sting due to claw size in relation to tail size be careful!!!


----------



## Joe1991 (Apr 27, 2011)

Possible Hottentotta sp?

If so I have read they have a rather potent venom that will inflict a lot of pain but nothing enough to do serious harm.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

bladeblaster said:


> looks like a juvenile whatever it is.


How would one come to this conclusion please im intrigued?? it's about 1 inch in size right now!!!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Maybe Mesobuthus sp, nice scorpions but like with most scorpions from afghan it will make you ill if stung. You going to keep it pretty easy to care for.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Maybe Mesobuthus sp, nice scorpions but like with most scorpions from afghan it will make you ill if stung. You going to keep it pretty easy to care for.


if it's a a mesobuthus, that's a buthid. needs dwa, i'd find somebody who has dwa to take it if i were you.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Judging by the overall appearance and shape, I'd defo say it's a Buthidae member. Species wise, no idea but I'd guess maybe a Leiurus sp. from the very long thin claws


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

The middle east is home to the most deadly scorpions in the world and you should treat the scorpion as such. Especially since it has thin claws as others have said.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Totally agree that it does look like a _Mesobuthus _- but only after searching good old Scorpion Files. 

Check out this webpage for descriptions of Afghan scorps:

The Scorpion Files - Scorpions in Afghanistan

And check out the Gallery, search for _Mesobuthus eupeus_:












spinnin_tom said:


> if it's a a mesobuthus, that's a buthid. needs dwa, i'd find somebody who has dwa to take it if i were you.


Good point... all Buthidae are on the DWA.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> if it's a a mesobuthus, that's a buthid. needs dwa, i'd find somebody who has dwa to take it if i were you.


Yeah I know what it is pal, and I am sure Dr3d will do what he see's fit with it.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I know what it is pal, and I am sure Dr3d will do what he see's fit with it.


Thanks  took the words right outta my mouth!!!

couple more images


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

gray1 said:


> The middle east is home to the most deadly scorpions in the world and you should treat the scorpion as such. Especially since it has thin claws as others have said.


Funny you should say the middle east as the luggage was held over at dubai and switched planes there too.... Could it possibly come from there maybe ??


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

Deathstalker?
http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/gallery/L-quinquestriatus.jpg


----------



## Linkj93 (Jan 10, 2011)

So what you gonna do with the little guy? Ide have himif you wanted rid of him.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Linkj93 said:


> So what you gonna do with the little guy? Ide have himif you wanted rid of him.


I should imagine Noel will find someone that holds a DWA locally to take him


----------



## Coolsox (May 3, 2008)

aaronsweeting said:


> Deathstalker?
> http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/gallery/L-quinquestriatus.jpg


Definitely not a Deathstalker. Before acquiring the name Deathstalker, it was called the Five Keeled Gold Scorpion. The photo's clearly show only 3 keels on the segments behind the prosoma.

Have to agree with Ash, it looks like Mesobuthus sp, but nailing it down any further than that could be difficult. Beautiful scorp whatever it is!


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

I think Ash got it as _Mesobuthus eupeus _I know _M. e. haarlovi_ are being exported from Afghanistan atm but it has a few subspecies and colour morph's, there are one or two DWA holders here that do scorps il bet one of them is bound to ask about it soon.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Totally agree that it does look like a _Mesobuthus _- but only after searching good old Scorpion Files.
> 
> Check out this webpage for descriptions of Afghan scorps:
> 
> ...


Wooo you appeared lol. We dont see you in this neck of the woods often lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Wooo you appeared lol. We dont see you in this neck of the woods often lol


Hehe, ello Selina :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Hehe, ello Selina :2thumb:


Heya XD. Nice to see you back in these parts XD


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Difficult to say without better images. Its certainly _Mesobuthus _looking, and I'd be tempted to go with _Mesobuthus caucasicus_.

This list might help you narrow it down a little  http://eycb.pagesperso-orange.fr/scorpions/AIAfghanistan.htm


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

nice scorp, wish i was that lucky!
it doesn't look to be dangerous, though probably quite a painful sting...i'll agree it's definitely not a deathstalker. anyone who's seen one of those beauties would be able to tell you that


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Moonleh said:


> Difficult to say without better images. Its certainly _Mesobuthus _looking, and I'd be tempted to go with _Mesobuthus caucasicus_.
> 
> This list might help you narrow it down a little  The Scorpion Fauna - Afghanistan


What Kind of images would you need when you say better images let me know I can take some if need be 



corpselight said:


> nice scorp, wish i was that lucky!
> it doesn't look to be dangerous, though probably quite a painful sting...i'll agree it's definitely not a deathstalker. anyone who's seen one of those beauties would be able to tell you that


I understand what you mean by lucky however the said scorp was in luggage and came flying out when it was being unpacked, there are children in the house and my buddies family..... They are originally from afghanistan so very aware about the dangers species out there.... I'm not however and could'nt see it being killed through no fault of its own really... I had spoken to a friend last night who carries DWA but he doesnt keep Scorps so will be hanging on to it for a short period until I find a suitable home


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Good images of the prosoma, tail (to show granulation patterns) and chela would help.

--------------------

Just a quick note guys, its not often I gripe about misidentifications etc but there have been a few poor ones in this thread (ie - its a yellow scorp from the middle east.... deathstalker!! Which aside from anything else aren't found in Afghanistan...). When dealing with hots misidentification can be incredibly dangerous and I'd say in threads like this please, if you don't know, don't post.

Luckily this thread was an example of people assuming the scorpion was more dangerous than it was, but a number of times on this board I've seen people 'identify' some really potent scorpions as harmless species and that is seriously dangerous.

Just to reiterate, its important in threads like this not to simply take a stab at it, if you can't identify a species please don't try!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm thinking.... ...._Heterometru_s sp.? 


Haha... just kidding Moonleh :flrt: I agree with your post entirely : victory:


----------



## corpselight (Jan 10, 2008)

Moonleh said:


> Good images of the prosoma, tail (to show granulation patterns) and chela would help.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...


:no1:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Moonleh said:


> Good images of the prosoma, tail (to show granulation patterns) and chela would help.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...


TOTALLY AGREE with the above..... I will grab some images later this afternoon when all is quiet on the home front, I'll grab her out and take images on a white background to give you best possible quality : victory:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> TOTALLY AGREE with the above..... I will grab some images later this afternoon when all is quite on the home front, *I'll grab her out* and take images on a white background to give you best possible quality : victory:


I hope that was a figure of speech :gasp:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Oderus said:


> I hope that was a figure of speech :gasp:


:Na_Na_Na_Na: Well I said HER because I read the males have shorter claws and this one has very long ones :whistling2:

No on a serious note I will be very careful removing the said scorp from its current location to a beneficial background for imagery purposes only :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Moonleh said:


> Good images of the prosoma, tail (to show granulation patterns) and chela would help.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...


Completely agree with this


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Moonleh said:


> Good images of the prosoma, tail (to show granulation patterns) and chela would help.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...


 
This is right, I have seen some cheese dicks given the scorpio maurus a LQ ident it does my nut. Although Stalkers have been seen in northern Afghan.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Theres a rule that goes with scorpions small claws large tails= deadly, large claws small tails= not deadly


unless it's a Tityus

oh god, this thread is ancient.. woops


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> unless it's a Tityus
> 
> oh god, this thread is ancient.. woops


 
Other side of the world Tom, Tityus are from South America.
-P


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> Other side of the world Tom, Tityus are from South America.
> -P


yeah but wasn't that just a general point ???
i know where they're from lol


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah but wasn't that just a general point ???
> i know where they're from lol


Ahh sorry mate, i'm with you now fella!: victory:
-P


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Most _Tityus_ have gracile chela I would have thought anyway Tom even if their tails are not super robust, certainly nothing like like the claws of many scorpionids anyway.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Oderus said:


> Most _Tityus_ have gracile chela I would have thought anyway Tom even if their tails are not super robust, certainly nothing like like the claws of many scorpionids anyway.


 
oh god no
they have nothing on Pandinus, Heterometrus etc
but still.. bigger than a majority of Buthidae


----------



## luke0227 (May 18, 2010)

What happend to this scorp in the end anyway?


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm sure it went to a good home  
When we were out there it was part of the drills to check absolutely everything before packing, lest one of these little friends hitched a lift and jumped out at some unsuspecting family member. We did a good job as well, as they all had my number, and no one had any  Either that or Chef got them and cooked them according to some crazy tribal recipe he picked up from some oul dude.. kinda 'just eat don't ask' deal with him


----------



## johnny_jb (Jun 15, 2006)

If it's an inch long, it COULD be _Afghanobuthus naumanni _as adults reach about an inch long... unfortunately for you however, if this is the case... little is known about it's venom! 

Picture of an adult:
Google Images

Ref: 
WCH Clinical Toxinology Resources

If not, it WILL be on here:
The Scorpion Files - Scorpions in Afghanistan

Cheers!

- John -


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

To me that looks like a death stalker (Leiurus quinquestriatus).


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Reptile Stef said:


> To me that looks like a death stalker (Leiurus quinquestriatus).


most likely, could also be Androctonus australis or similar, but L.quin is more feasable


----------



## bulkupman (Aug 16, 2011)

nice find i must say, looks very very much alike the scorpion i had about 12 years ago. It was imported from the same region however i never knew its species. it was an inch in size (body only).

careful with this one, dont stick your tongue on it :mf_dribble:


----------



## Matt2012 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Leiurus Quinquestriatus-Death Stalker Scorpion*

Anyone know where I can buy a Death Stalker Scorpion Leiurus Quinquestriatus in the UK. :devil::devil:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Matt2012 said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a Death Stalker Scorpion Leiurus Quinquestriatus in the UK. :devil::devil:


afraid not. you need a licence to keep them in case you didn't know. try some Euro sellers at the german shows etc


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

lol cant believe this old threads been rezerected, I have a friend with DWA who kindly took ownership of the said Scorp and its still going strong at just an inch in size


----------



## sarahsaz (Jun 1, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Theres a rule that goes with scorpions small claws large tails= deadly, large claws small tails= not deadly


That is true! Id be vary wary of it!

Better safe then sorry


----------

